# went out to the woods..



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

took Diesel to the woods today to look for squirrels and I found this I'm not sure what animal it was from so I took a pic of it.









here is Diesel romping through the woods


















and here he is investigating the scull, he knocked the top half of it off the log.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats an odd skull, almost small dog like lol , very cool pics though


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

somebody suggested it may be a raccoon skull


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oh might be , i was tryna think what animal out there has those teeth like that lol raccoons do those nasty lil things lol.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting skull, I don't know enough to identify though. 
The woods are always fun when you can get up in a low populated areas. (I hate camping and being surrounded by other campers... Especially if they don't contain their dogs)
I bet he had fun!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

he has tons of fun when we go. he gets to sniff around and jump around like an idiot lol. its actually a nature trail that nobody really knows about and we go off the trail into the woods.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Thats a racoon skull all day long! Nasty buggers!

I love me some nature trails, and non-trails  
nice pics!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

i think it looks like a skunk skull, http://www.skullsunlimited.com/userfiles/image/variants_large_4201.jpg


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah is a racoon skull and Diesel is a sexy boy, he does look like he had a great time


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice skull. Diesels a looker for sure. Looks like a good ol time


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. definitely racoon skull


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. I love going out on the trails. The dogs always have so much fun


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I couldnt get any better pics because he was moving around so much lol. he has a great time when I take him out there. every once in a while he will find himself a critter to chase too.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

crazy!! cool pics though, funny of him checking out the jaw part... lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad you didn't come across any human skulls in those woods LOL!! Diesel looks great!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm creepy. I would have kept the skull. LOL


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I'm creepy. I would have kept the skull. LOL


Me too! :roll:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

me three!

Nice pics though!He's a handsome boy.thanks for sharing


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Diesel's a good looking dog.
thanks for sharing


----------

